# Garage Sale BL Box



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I recently went to a garage sale and got a shit load of 40k books, most of which filled out my HH series pretty nicely, others like the individual books for the Eisenhorn series which I found pretty cool, as I've only ever seen the Omnibus. Also got the first book in that Grey Knights Omnibus, and a few scattered books from some other Omnibus' such as Deus Encarmine and some of the Ragnar ones.

Anyways, those are the books I do know a bit about, but I also got a ton that I haven't seen in ages, and that may be discontinued. I was hoping I could list them, and you guys could say "good" or "complete shit" so I know what to save and what to throw into the "Used Bookstore Box". No one needs to waste their time with full reviews, good or complete shit work prefectly well 

Heres what I found in the mystery Black Library box:
- Chaos Child by Ian Watson, third in an Inquisitorial series - worth getting the first two?
- Gaunts Ghost Books by Dan Abnett
Ghost Maker
Sabbat Martyr
Traitor General
- Fifteen Hours by Mitchel Scanlon
- Storm of Iron by Graham McNeill
- Iron Hands by Jonathan Green
- Dark Imperium - 40k collection of short stories
- Lord of the Night by Simon Spurrier
- Shadow Point by Gordon Rennie
- 13th Legion by Gav Thorpe
- Pawns of Chaos by Brian Craig
- Faith and Fire by James Swallow
- Nightbringer by Graham McNeill
- Angels of Darkness by Gav Thorpe
- Warriors of Ultramar by Graham McNeill
- Tales from the Dark Millenium - Collection of short stories
- Deathwing - Collection of short stories
- The (2nd?) book in the Ravenor Series, Ravenor Returned by Dan Abnett - Worth getting the first?

Sorry for the long list, that wasn't even half of them, just the ones I wasn't sure on haha. Some of the cover artwork looks old as fuck, but familiar all the same for some reason. I just have way too many books, with a fetish for more, so I usually take the bad finds (such as Sons of Dorn...) to the local used book store for credits towards new releases. I wish I found the original Space Marine book, as those go for a small fortune online, which I am not willing to pay.

Thanks guys
Cheers


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Most of them are pretty old, you've got a good find there . I've got _Chaos Child_, but haven't read the first two so I can't help you with that. 

The _Gaunt's Ghosts_ are all worth reading, as are _Nightbringer_ and _Warriors of Ultramar_ (Although I would read _Nightbringer_ first, if I were you, seeing as its part of a series).

The _Ravenor_ Omnibus is set after the _Eisenhorn_ Omnibus, so I would reccomend picking up that first. Also, they're awesome. 

_Faith and Fire, Fifteen Hours, Storm of Iron_ and _Lord of the Night_ I've heard positive comments on, but most of the rest I don't have a clue about.

On a similar note, I managed to find an unread copy of _Brothers of the Snake_ (hardback), by Dan Abnett yesterday for only £8, half of what it was originally sold for (roughly). 

Although I'm pretty jealous, that's a good find.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

the inquisitorial series is well worth reading, storm of iron and faith and fire are both also really good, angels of darkness and the ultramarine series are also well worth reading, ravenor series is awesome but i would also suggest the eisenhorn books as BoK suggested, deathwing, tales of the dark millenium and deathwing are both a bit dated as things have been retconned since they were written, but for the most part they have been included in the new fluff and are generally pretty good reads


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Angels of Darkness is a good read. Would've been better if they'd not retconned out a certain part of the book, later in the HH storyline. Other than that, 2 thumbs way up for me.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Aweosome thanks guys I appreciate it. I think even the really old ones that had their fluff retconned would be at the very least, interesting to read. Kind of fun to look back and see how things have changed. Awesome, I'm stoked now haha. I wasn't quite sure what I got my hands on, but knew at least half of it should be good. I have yet to read a BL book that is just complete trash. While there were a few that didn't really follow fluff, like Brothers of the Snake, or that were slow moving and dry like the Sons of Dorn; overall BL puts out some good stuff.

Thanks guys!
Cheers


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I loved Brothers of the Snake, but haven't read Sons of Dorn yet.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

You got these great books, comments following only on books i read:

Heres what I found in the mystery Black Library box:
- Chaos Child by Ian Watson, third in an Inquisitorial series - worth getting the first two? 
For unique story and darker 40k universe its worth getting

- Gaunts Ghost Books by Dan Abnett
Ghost Maker
Sabbat Martyr
Traitor General
Pick other books on series too

- Fifteen Hours by Mitchel Scanlon 
Its ok

- Storm of Iron by Graham McNeill
First Chaos POV novel i read and one of authors best books
- Iron Hands by Jonathan Green
Throw it in trashcan

- Lord of the Night by Simon Spurrier
One of my favourite books, truly great

- Shadow Point by Gordon Rennie
Get Execution hour as Shadow Point is no2 in series. Good books

- 13th Legion by Gav Thorpe
Good book

- Nightbringer by Graham McNeill
First of 6 book series, quite ok book

- Angels of Darkness by Gav Thorpe
GREAT book

- Warriors of Ultramar by Graham McNeill
second of 6 book series, ok aswell

- Deathwing - Collection of short stories
Some good some bad stories


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Angels of Darkness is a good read. Would've been better if they'd not retconned out a certain part of the book, later in the HH storyline. Other than that, 2 thumbs way up for me.


Oooh, I'm curious now. What part?


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Oooh, I'm curious now. What part?


When replying to this, throw it in a spiler tag so I'm surprised when I read the book haha  unless it doesn't spoil anything, in which case, I'd like to know too


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Angelus Censura said:


> Heres what I found in the mystery Black Library box:
> - Chaos Child by Ian Watson, third in an Inquisitorial series - worth getting the first two?
> [IMHO, it would be rather difficult to make heads-or-tails of this. The books hardly string together as a trilogy; reading it on its lonesome would probably turn you off Ian Watson as a whole. That said, many people are turned off Ian Watson even reading his BL stuff in chronological order...while others profess that it's some of the most amazing, grounds-breaking stuff out there (out-of-date fluff aside). He's really a hit or a miss author, so I hesitate to suggest you go out of your way to find the other two...but if you feel inspired to, who am I to stop you?]
> 
> ...





Diatribe1974 said:


> Angels of Darkness is a good read. Would've been better if they'd not retconned out a certain part of the book, later in the HH storyline. Other than that, 2 thumbs way up for me.




The Lion's loyalty being questionable, the marines on Caliban being loyal, and Astelan ordering that they open fire? I disagree--that's only ever what he said occurred, not what actually, verifiably did. I never took his words at face value, and so haven't been too unsteadied by Fallen Angels. Besides, remember what (I think it was) Marc Gascoigne said (to paraphrase): "40k is a time of legends, mystery, and falsely- and half-remembered tales. All 40k canon is true, even the contradictory parts. Especially the contradictory parts."


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Certainly a good find.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Oooh, I'm curious now. What part?




Certain aspects of who betrayed who first & for what reasons, ect, on Caliban. To me, it helped create that bit of doubt as to who might be the ones who were still following in the Emperors Great Crusade: The Fallen (not the Chaos Renegade ones), or the current loyalist Astartes.

To me, that was a bigger deal & had long term value, than what they ultimately ended up doing with the story. In the end, the Astellan character is one you can look at and want to seriously believe what he's saying. Whether he's correct in his stance or not.




That's what.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Oooh, I'm curious now. What part?


Oh come on Aaron, don't be all coy, I think you know exactly what he is referring too. I too was also very disappointed that this story thread has been moved away from. I did very much enjoy your short in Age of Darkness and think you did far more for the Dark Angels in that than the two very poor full HH novels that came before. I do hope you get the chance to work with them again. However I would like to see more of Astelan (and Israfael for that matter) and I would hope that the fence sitting can be played with a bit more. If its not I can certainly live with it but personally I feel it was a bit of a missed opportunity.


----------

